# Looks Like Mosquito Made It Again



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I drove ove the causeway today around 1:00 PM. It was raining pretty good at that point but to my suprise there were four shanties out there. The southside looked pretty beaten with a lot of open water a couple hundred yards out or so from the bridge. The north end was open around the bridge as well but not nearly as bad. It's goin to 18 tonight so get back to it again tommorow. Linda from the Causeway sports will like this another good weekend headed your way.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Dfrenzy thanks for the report. While there were 4 shanties out there I wonder how thin or pressured the ice is after the rain all day? You heading out tomorrow?


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I think we lost a inch or so yesterday. I was in the shanty quite a ways south of the island. Black Frabill. That rain was blast. Walking out was nice around 8AM. dry and warm with no coveralls needed.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got home from a nice day on the ice. 14 crappies and one small eye..fun times. Took a grill out and made some hotdogs which was nice, first time I've had a hot lunch out there. Got to meet tomb - always nice to have some ogf buds out there, and should see everyone out there tomorrow again. 

The shove ice/crack about 100 yards off the point closest to the causeway bait shop is a little shady, definitely need a good step over that. Not sure how the ice is, but it's definitely closer parking in the lot northwest of the island and walking from there. To get there you take a left at Monty's and go a mile or two, you'll see a 4way street sign, and take a right down the little dirt road- you can see the cars parked there from the road, and can walk directly onto the ice. We walked out from there friday - but I can't say how it is now...did anyone walk out from there today?"


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

That crack moved yesterday. Early morning we walked right over it. It was also flat. When we crossed in the afternoon it was shoved up and the shore side was much lower and wet. Be careful there. Ice was good and clear, 7 inches or so still. I'm sure it will gain some the way it was talkin' and crackin' yesterday. Long slippery walk to the island. Cleats are now a must.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Went to skeeter yesterday and today the ice was singing pretty good,it also shifted pretty good felt like an earthquake. did pretty good on the crappie today. its going to be all over if we get this next warm up but you never know.. i dont think theres 7'' but 5'' that i measured.. still had a good 2 days..
fish master


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Fish Master sorry we didnt hook up. The last couple of days was awsome. I got 4 eyes yesterday and about 20 crappies. Only 1 keeper eye and about 12 slabs. Today started off great first drop down hole 14" crappie next drop a 25" 7lb eye. Had the eye and about 7 slabs on ice by 7-30 am ended up fishing till 11-30 and caught another eye about almost 15 and about 20 more cpappies. Brought home 1 eye and about 12 slabs today. Fishing has been good.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish Master, nice catch. How'd the new shanty work out?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Very excellent two weekends SW of the island, especially this past weekend. Went home w/ an 18" eye and 8 10"-13.5" crappie between two of us on Sat and 14 10"-13" crappie and a 20" channel cat by myself on Sun. We must have C&R'd another 50 or more sub 10" crappie in the last two days. My brother did equally as well on the crappies, in addition to 6 good walleyes hooked up, and unfortunately lost 5 at the hole. Fishmaster and Lightman were close by. Other people in the area did equally as well.

Here's some pics:


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I definately have to rig some shanty ancors for next year. One of above photos shows how I had to rig w/ augers to keep shanty from taking off while I checked tip-ups.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

This leech was on the channel cat.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

the shanty held up really good i really thank you once again for giving it to me..its alot roomier then the one i had..i took it out sat and sunday got to use it for 2 days this year but it will be fresh for next year... fish master


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone heading out tomorrow morning? Anyone know where to get cleats this late in the season? The bait shop only has one set left and they are for size 13+ foot..unfortunately I"m not that much of a man..lol


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I am going to be out after work... around 415 or so!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I will be out along with jiggin' fool tomarrow afternoon also. anyone else be out there?? i still have yet to "ice" an eye this year. and i'm not about to give up


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

i will be out tom.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i be wearin camo bibs and a black carhart with orange slip-on cleats we will have 1 sled between the two of us if there is others out there i am gonna try and talk to people so hope i run into ya!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

17 cars in parking lot as of 7:00 a.m.. I guess there are some fishermen that just don't want to call it quits yet. Linda


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Good luck to the guys that are out there, hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

I decided to dump my minnow bucket and call it a year. I havent been wet in 26 years of ice fishing and Im glad to welcome the 27th year. Best season Ive ever had. Thanks for the updates and info. Thinking warmmmm.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

headin out around 1 to give it one last try wish me luck walkin off the north end it was safe yesterday will have all my safty gear with me and a rope so hope its not too bad. will post how i do tonight or tomarrow morning, later boys!!! :B


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Much better plan to walk from the nw parking lot than from the causeway it would seem..although I haven't seen it Dfrenzy could comment. The shove near the causeway is pretty bad. That said the ice is honeycombed everywhere and a little too scary for this novice. I'm heading to chataqua for the weekend to try my luck there. Let me know if anyone else wants to go and I"ll shoot you some info.


----------

